# The Butcher Draws First Blood of the Year



## bfunk13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that splitter is a BEAST!


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah no kidding...looks medieval.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Aug 18, 2009)

The 2nd and 3rd pics just scream "FALL"!!


I love this time of yr.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

well , shes a smokin! 
13+ cords all cut and split this spring/summer. . first full year with the fireside insert coming up. first stack is at 20% moisture.
 i think i jumped the gun though ... only gonna be a low of 40 here in the next few days. oh well, ive got splits to spare 
thanks for all the help guys.....


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

TINY , heres a few more fall shots i took


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

one more for now


----------



## dumbodog00 (Oct 9, 2009)

Butcher, do you live along the lake?  My in-laws live south of Geneva in Ashtabula Co.  I know they get a ton more snow than we do 1.5 hrs. SW of them.  Just curious, always looking for someone close to me that visits this forum.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

east edge of Chardon.. heart of the snowbelt. 120+ inches comin my way ! and i got a vintage sled to try out too this winter. you have to love snow to live here, and we do! oh .... we like maple syrup too


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 9, 2009)

Woodbutcher...I see some white smoke coming out of that chimney 
Must have just been gettin in started, eh?


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

ya... raked up the coals from the morning to the front door, and just loaded some bits of bark and small splits.  got to 78 degrees in here today, and the thermostats 50' from the wood burner 3 rooms over! im used to 62 in the house without the burner going. this is too hot. heh .


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 9, 2009)

Howdy from Bath Township - 35 miles or so SW of you.  Just outside of the snowbelt, but ready to burn and we have quite a few quarts of 100% Ohio maple syrup down cellar ready for major pancake consumption.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 9, 2009)

howdy tim . 

i only have about 6 quarts left from my small production this spring.  need to weld up a new 2x6 evaporator arch before spring comes . got a good schematic.... well see


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 9, 2009)

Impressive - we don't make our own syrup but buy from a guy down the road who does.  Out of curiosity, I looked up how long you'd have to wait before tapping sugar maples with the idea of planting a bunch in the back yard.  Just can't wait the 35 years or so required ...

We haven't started burning yet, but I see that we should see a night or two in the 30's next week - that may require lighting up!

Your pics look really nice.  Might have to take a drive up to Chardon - we went to Kirtland a few weeks ago to go the Lake Farm Park.  The entire area east of Cleveland looks nice.


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 10, 2009)

ya... you have to have the 50+ yr old maples to make it easier.... besides , boiling down 50 gallons of that sugar water to make 1 gallon of syrup is time consuming. Though, thats where beer and good friends comes into play ...... heck, its like a clam bake party in march for us!


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello from Steubenville, OH. Couple hours south of you. Always cool to see someone on the forum that lives nearby.


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 11, 2009)

Howdy down there in Steubenville!  NEOhio woodburners are getting ready ....


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 11, 2009)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Hello from Steubenville, OH. Couple hours south of you. Always cool to see someone on the forum that lives nearby.



Whoa, Steubenville! 20 miles south in Wheeling, work in Follansbee. Greetings!


----------



## WoodButcher80 (Oct 11, 2009)

ya  , it looks like tuesday is the official "light her up" day around here, with a low of 35 purportedly.  theres just something about a sunday fire though i cannot wait. . . . 

a few more pics i took bowhunting .............


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 11, 2009)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> ccwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there PanHandler! Work in Follansbee! Now we're getting close! I wish I only had to drive to Follansbee for work ... I'm driving to McKees Rocks every day. If ya don't mind me asking ... where do you work?


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 11, 2009)

WoodButcher80 said:
			
		

> ya  , it looks like tuesday is the official "light her up" day around here, with a low of 35 purportedly.  theres just something about a sunday fire though i cannot wait.



Oh yeh. I'm gonna go down and fire up my first fire of the year in a few minutes!


----------



## XX78 (Oct 12, 2009)

Reporting just a little south of you in Auburn Twp.  Was rearranging the garage to move some wood into.  Jealous about the bowhunting, didn't get out today but watched a doe feeding in the back yard in the PM.  I can't wait for my rut vacation time to get here!!


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 12, 2009)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Panhandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wheeling Nisshin Steel, 22 years.


----------

